# ASUS VN247H-P a good monitor?



## Harx

Well I bought 3, got them about 3 weeks ago or so. Im really happy with them, very good gaming monitors, no issues at all. The thin bezel/border is really nice, not noticing them at all and this is my first surround setup


----------



## HPE1000

Glad you like them, yeah as I said in the PM, the monitors have been delayed for the moment


----------



## Xylene

Anyone know what the input lag time is?


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Anyone know what the input lag time is?


1ms gray to gray


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harx*
> 
> 1ms gray to gray


Do you know what the REAL input lag time is?


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Do you know what the REAL input lag time is?


Sorry no idea yet, can't find it anywhere. But I have not experienced bad lag


----------



## HPE1000

Well my mobo is shipped for RMA and I just sold my monitor so I might buy one tonight. I will hold off on buying a second until the computer is back up because I don't know if anything else in my computer needs replaces and I can't do multimonitir until my comp is back up.


----------



## HPE1000

Glad I held out, Amazon added the monitor either today or yesterday, so I just bought one, 189 shipped with free 2 day shipping via amazon prime


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Glad I held out, Amazon added the monitor either today or yesterday, so I just bought one, 189 shipped with free 2 day shipping via amazon prime


Nice







come back and tell me what you think when you got it!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harx*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come back and tell me what you think when you got it!


I will be sure to, anything will be better than this


----------



## Ecstacy

I'm looking to get two of these if they're good. I'm borrowing a friend's VE247H and although it seemed great at first coming from a laptop, now that I've seen other monitors I'm a bit disappointed as the colors seem a little innacurate, probably due to the anti-glare coating.

Once you have them setup let us know how they are.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I'm looking to get two of these if they're good. I'm borrowing a friend's VE247H and although it seemed great at first coming from a laptop, now that I've seen other monitors I'm a bit disappointed as the colors seem a little innacurate, probably due to the anti-glare coating.
> 
> Once you have them setup let us know how they are.


Well if the colors don't seem accurate, just adjust the monitors settings. Some monitors do not ship with good settings, my brothers samsung monitor looked like garbage out of the box, but after setup it was great. Same with the monitor that I just sold.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well if the colors don't seem accurate, just adjust the monitors settings. Some monitors do not ship with good settings, my brothers samsung monitor looked like garbage out of the box, but after setup it was great. Same with the monitor that I just sold.


I calibrated it the best I could by eye. What I mean is when you look at say an $300 IPS monitor and a $190 TN monitor. I guess I'm just expecting more than I should and nit-picking (I have a habit of doing that







)


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I calibrated it the best I could by eye. What I mean is when you look at say an $300 IPS monitor and a $190 TN monitor. I guess I'm just expecting more than I should and nit-picking (I have a habit of doing that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Well ofcourse







you can't compare a 190$ TN to a 300$ IPS. However, for the price im really happy with my 3


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah I was able to sell my 3 year old asus monitor that I bought for 180-200$ for 95$ so I am pretty happy about that.

Monitor gets here tomorrow. I should have just paid the 4$ to get 1 day shipping ugh









I will miss the looks of my old monitor, but its stand made viewing angles horrible

here it is


----------



## disolitude

Has anyone with this monitor tried to debezel it? If not, can any current owners post their thoughts on how easy would it be to debezel this monitor? Does it have groves along the edges which look like they could be pried open?

With the already very slim bezel, once debezeled this could be the best eyefinity setup for very little money.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disolitude*
> 
> Has anyone with this monitor tried to debezel it? If not, can any current owners post their thoughts on how easy would it be to debezel this monitor? Does it have groves along the edges which look like they could be pried open?
> 
> With the already very slim bezel, once debezeled this could be the best eyefinity setup for very little money.


Well I am getting mine today, I can post closeup pictures and give my opinions, but I am not going to try to pry it apart


----------



## disolitude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I am getting mine today, I can post closeup pictures and give my opinions, but I am not going to try to pry it apart


Completely understandable









As long as it has a groove for a screwdriver to go in, I will pick one up and give it a shot.

As long as you can do this - http://cdn.overclock.net/5/59/600x448px-LL-59f70592_N0hiW-Imgur.jpeg


----------



## HPE1000

It's here


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## HPE1000

I don't mind, I am just throwing it out there though, there is a _slight_ border inside of the bezel.


----------



## DOTCOM33

The screen doesn't even reach the bezel... That's a deal breaker for me then. I have been doing research for this monitor and this thread was one I started checking on regularly. I am trying to find a monitor with a thin bezel that is reasonably priced for a 3 monitor setup. I had high hopes for this monitor, but that just sucks.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOTCOM33*
> 
> The screen doesn't even reach the bezel... That's a deal breaker for me then. I have been doing research for this monitor and this thread was one I started checking on regularly. I am trying to find a monitor with a thin bezel that is reasonably priced for a 3 monitor setup. I had high hopes for this monitor, but that just sucks.


It's still worlds thinner than other monitors.

To be honest I don't think you are going to find a thinner bezel(including the inner bezel thing on mine) anywhere at any price.

Another example of this is the AOC i2367fh which looks like this powered off

But when turned on, has this huge bezel


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't mind, I am just throwing it out there though, there is a _slight_ border inside of the bezel.


Can't you stretch the image via the monitor settings?

H and V positioning?


----------



## HPE1000

Nope, AFAIK those aren't pixels.

Here, it is less than half an inch including that.


----------



## DOTCOM33

I guess that's not so bad. If anything it's like having a monitor with a bigger bezel. They're still not bad for the price, I may still get them yet. If you have any other thoughts on them in the near future please put them on here. I have to find a new desk first anyways so it may be a little while before I pull the trigger.


----------



## HPE1000

Pros
-Lightweight
-Small bezel (<.5inch)
-Pretty thin
-Nice base design (swirl metal)
-Great Backlight
-Has speakers(dont sound good though)
-Vesa mountable
-2 HDMI inputs(comes with hdmi to dvi cable)
-Audio in and out
-VGA

Cons
-Stand is flimsy (yet to find an asus monitor that isnt sadly)
-Bezel slightly deceptive
-No DVI inputs(comes with hdmi to dvi cable)
-Had stuck/dead pixel near bottom of screen so it is not a big deal at all and I have not owned a single screen without a stuck/dead pixel.


----------



## Kainn

im slightly jelly, i've wanted one of these when i first heard about them but only heard bad stories, still wanting to nvidia surround with it though, idk if i can get it how i wanted.
by any chance do you think you could screen shot the back of the monitor where the ports are at?


----------



## HPE1000

If you dont mind me asking, what/where were these bad stories? I have only found a couple people who own the monitors and they just came out in the past couple months. There are no reviews by websites on them, and no one has personally reviewed them on retailers websites.


----------



## DOTCOM33

I haven't found anyone say anything bad yet and I've done a lot of searching. I would still like to see couple of these sitting next to each other. I know there's a video on youtube, but its not one image across both so its hard to get a read on it.

Side note: thanks HPE1000 for being so helpful. Do you think you like it enough to get a couple more?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOTCOM33*
> 
> I haven't found anyone say anything bad yet and I've done a lot of searching. I would still like to see couple of these sitting next to each other. I know there's a video on youtube, but its not one image across both so its hard to get a read on it.
> 
> Side note: thanks HPE1000 for being so helpful. Do you think you like it enough to get a couple more?


Certainly, although I am going to end up getting a 3 monitor stand because the stand on this is beyond flimsy lol

I have done so much research online and the only person I have found with anything about it was cryra on here, here is a picture of the setup that they have. Low light picture, but whatever










Here is a video I made showing the stand. (just as flimsy as my brothers asus he recently got, I think asus gave up on their stand design)


----------



## Kainn

I couldn't recite then from memory and i'm away from my computer but just issues with the colors and its not true 1Ms response etc. look up its 27 inch big brother and there seemed to be some issues, i.e. most places I've seen them recommend the benq 24 inch


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> I couldn't recite then from memory and i'm away from my computer but just issues with the colors and its not true 1Ms response etc. look up its 27 inch big brother and there seemed to be some issues, i.e. most places I've seen them recommend the benq 24 inch


This monitor does not have a 27" version AFAIK... There is no 27" monitor in the VN series.

As far as the 1ms isnt true, not sure where that came from. Link it on here later I would like to see it.


----------



## Harx

And a first day photo of Empire



Flimsy iphone photo


----------



## Kainn

my bad I read all this from my phone and must of miss clicked the article, I was taking about the vg 248q and the 27in brother, ignore what I said


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harx*
> 
> 
> 
> And a first day photo of Empire
> 
> 
> 
> Flimsy iphone photo


Nice, once I get to buying more I am going to pick up a 3 monitor stand.


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice, once I get to buying more I am going to pick up a 3 monitor stand.


Yeah I want one aswell, they're awfully expensive though, 1.5 x the cost of a monitor


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harx*
> 
> Yeah I want one aswell, they're awfully expensive though, 1.5 x the cost of a monitor


I found one that is 89$ and I think I will just get that.


----------



## HPE1000

Oh Harx, does your monitor have that little border on the screen also?


----------



## DOTCOM33

I have done so much research online and the only person I have found with anything about it was cryra on here, here is a picture of the setup that they have. Low light picture, but whatever











Here is a video I made showing the stand. (just as flimsy as my brothers asus he recently got, I think asus gave up on their stand design)




[/quote]

Wow that is flimsy thanks again guys. I think I'm sold now.


----------



## DOTCOM33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I found one that is 89$ and I think I will just get that.


If you don't mind where did you find this stand?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOTCOM33*
> 
> If you don't mind where did you find this stand?


http://www.tykesupply.com/Triple_Monitor_Stands-Super_Triple_Free_Standing.html

I saw someone on hardforum talking about it, I am going to keep researching though. That one lets you turn the monitors on the fly so it seems pretty nice.


----------



## DOTCOM33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> http://www.tykesupply.com/Triple_Monitor_Stands-Super_Triple_Free_Standing.html
> 
> I saw someone on hardforum talking about it, I am going to keep researching though. That one lets you turn the monitors on the fly so it seems pretty nice.


Yeah that doesn't look to bad either that or the curved one, I want to angle the outside ones at me.

http://www.tykesupply.com/Triple_Monitor_Stands-Triple_Monitor_Stand_Curved_Arm.html

The other ones I've looked at are so expensive.


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh Harx, does your monitor have that little border on the screen also?


Yeah it does

That's some cheap stands, found some here, ergotech though. They're quite expensive, about 350 dollar or so here


----------



## axiumone

So tempted to order 3 from newegg fro eyefinity.

Right now, there's a 2 per customer order limit. Let me see if they can lift it...


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> So tempted to order 3 from newegg fro eyefinity.
> 
> Right now, there's a 2 per customer order limit. Let me see if they can lift it...


They have a $20 off promo code that ends 2/25 (EMCXVWL22)

See if you can have a friend buy one and you pay him.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> They have a $20 off promo code that ends 2/25 (EMCXVWL22)
> 
> See if you can have a friend buy one and you pay him.


Thanks a ton!

Going to order my last 2 tonight I guess, this is horrible atm


----------



## HPE1000

339$ shipped for 2 1080p monitors is a steal IMO


----------



## axiumone

Hmmm... since this monitor only has hdmi and vga inputs. How would one set up eyefinity?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Hmmm... since this monitor only has hdmi and vga inputs. How would one set up eyefinity?


It comes with a dvi to hdmi cable, so I can run it on the 670 doing dvi/hdmi, dvi/hdmi, and just an hdmi cable.

Otherwise you need adapter cables.


----------



## HPE1000

Monitors ordered


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Monitors ordered










excited?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excited?


Yep, tired with my 2 other displays of different sizes, resolutions, and aspect ratios


----------



## senna89

AG coating ?
motion smootness ? ghosting & overshoot ?
input lag ?
Backlight uniformity ?


----------



## HPE1000

It has AG coating
I see no ghosting
Perfect backlight imo

cant touch on the input lag, dont know how to check.


----------



## senna89

yes i saw that thers ag coating but how is it ? light / semi glossy, aggressive / dirty look like IPS ?
what other models it seems ?

And what is its banding reproduction level ?

Compared to Samsung S24B350H what is better ?


----------



## HPE1000

I have no clue, sorry...


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have no clue, sorry...











No clue about the most importart indications.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No clue about the most important indications.


You are asking the crazyist questions I have ever seen regarding monitors, entering "banding reproduction level" into google doesn't give me any results on what it is, how am I going to compare it to that samsung monitor? And how am I going to find out how "aggressive" the anti-glare coating is?

If you want to get that technical about a sub 200$ monitor you are asking for too much, go spend 500$ on a professional monitor...


----------



## HPE1000

There


----------



## Amihim

HPE1000 your setup looks nice.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> HPE1000 your setup looks nice.


Thanks


----------



## Harx

Nice HPE







, you happy with them in Surround? Hows your performance


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harx*
> 
> Nice HPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you happy with them in Surround? Hows your performance


Very fun gaming in surround, never thought it would be.

I havn't found a game I cannot play happily. I am not going to say a second 670 wouldnt help, I simply cannot fit one in a mitx build, dual gpu card for me next gen?









I play shift 2 unleashed 5760x1080p high settings, borderlands 2 5760x1080p medium to high (looks the same as maxed out anyway) battlefield 3 high settings but I dont really like it on 3 screens. GTA4 high settings and it looks awesome. All games get 40-60fps (I always use vsync so not sure if any go above 60), but no visible lag so I am happy.


----------



## Amihim

HPE 1000 how is the viewing angle of your monitors, I am planing on buying 2 and may add a third latter. I still cant make up my mind between Asus VS 239h-P IPS or VN 247H-P TN panel. I have to decide it by tonight the sale on one ends tonight. Ir really hard to make a decision. There are a lot of reviews of Asus VS 239h-P on newegg and amazon. but very few for VN 247H-P. I am leaning towards Asus VS 239h-P since there are positive reviews and also because its a eIPS panel.


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> HPE 1000 how is the viewing angle of your monitors, I am planing on buying 2 and may add a third latter. I still cant make up my mind between Asus VS 239h-P IPS or VN 247H-P TN panel. I have to decide it by tonight the sale on one ends tonight. Ir really hard to make a decision. There are a lot of reviews of Asus VS 239h-P on newegg and amazon. but very few for VN 247H-P. I am leaning towards Asus VS 239h-P since there are positive reviews and also because its a eIPS panel.


Well im running the same screens as HPE in surround aswell, I have absolutely no problem with the viewing angles









@ HPE1000 have you maxed out the FOV in BF3?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> HPE 1000 how is the viewing angle of your monitors, I am planing on buying 2 and may add a third latter. I still cant make up my mind between Asus VS 239h-P IPS or VN 247H-P TN panel. I have to decide it by tonight the sale on one ends tonight. Ir really hard to make a decision. There are a lot of reviews of Asus VS 239h-P on newegg and amazon. but very few for VN 247H-P. I am leaning towards Asus VS 239h-P since there are positive reviews and also because its a eIPS panel.


Viewing angles aren't amazing as I said before, but no tn panel is. If you want viewing angles go for the ips.

All the reviews for this monitor so far are positive anyway.


----------



## Ecstacy

I found this on Tumblr, thought you guys might like it.


----------



## Insan3tegra

Can you guys help me out with this Monitor.. Just recently got mine in, hooked it up and see that the screen is not properly sized and not filled up. How can i adjust this? i.e the H and V. i tried going into menu and the "position" spot if not highlighted. quick help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan3tegra*
> 
> Can you guys help me out with this Monitor.. Just recently got mine in, hooked it up and see that the screen is not properly sized and not filled up. How can i adjust this? i.e the H and V. i tried going into menu and the "position" spot if not highlighted. quick help would be appreciated. thanks


Do you by any chance have an amd graphics card?


----------



## Insan3tegra

yea. hd 6950


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan3tegra*
> 
> yea. hd 6950


It's not the monitor, its amd catalyst control panel. It's a setting in it called underscan.

Go to the catalyst, click on "My Digital Flat-Panels", then go to "Scaling Options", and set it to 0% Overscan (pull slider to the far right) and it should be fixed.


----------



## Insan3tegra

niccce! now its looking perfect. thanks HPE1000.


----------



## MisterFXGuy

Thanks for the pics, guys. I just ordered 3 of these and a monitor stand (along with new GPU and SSD, to add, haha). I'll be sure to post a few pics/vid in return.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterFXGuy*
> 
> Thanks for the pics, guys. I just ordered 3 of these and a monitor stand (along with new GPU and SSD, to add, haha). I'll be sure to post a few pics/vid in return.


Nice!

What monitor stand did you get?


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Anyone mind sharing their settings? I wonder if this panel is similar to the VE247H in some way? I'm having problems getting the colors to not look poor and the screen seems too cool for me. I've found a Sharpness of 30 to be ideal and I have the Trace Free at 100, but I really have no idea where it should be...


----------



## Tom Brohanks

The colors are really bugging me though. I have a lot of dithering, it almost looks like I'm using 8-bit color or something. Is there something I'm supposed to change with color range because i'm using HDMI?


----------



## HPE1000

My colors are perfectly fine on all 3 of mine, my settings are something like 40% brightness 80% color and 60% saturation with rgb color turned all the way up on each color. Sorry I cannot go into the specifics today because my computer is dead and the monitors wont show me the menu unless I plug something into it. I get a new mobo tomorrow.

Are you expecting the colors to be neon? My brother does that on his monitor and it makes me sick, this monitors colors are far more accurate, but that has to do with the settings he is running in comparison to me.

Just fiddle with the settings to find what you want, I cannot tell you what is perfect.

You could always get a color calibration tool if you are that serious about it.


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My colors are perfectly fine on all 3 of mine, my settings are something like 40% brightness 80% color and 60% saturation with rgb color turned all the way up on each color. Sorry I cannot go into the specifics today because my computer is dead and the monitors wont show me the menu unless I plug something into it. I get a new mobo tomorrow.
> 
> Are you expecting the colors to be neon? My brother does that on his monitor and it makes me sick, this monitors colors are far more accurate, but that has to do with the settings he is running in comparison to me.
> 
> Just fiddle with the settings to find what you want, I cannot tell you what is perfect.
> 
> You could always get a color calibration tool if you are that serious about it.


No, I want the colors to be colors, it's like I'm not receiving the full range of color. I hate the saturation option as it makes my colors look awful. I have it set to 45. I'll keep messing around with it.

Here's what is looking decent so far:

Theater Mode
Brightness: 60
Contrast: 65
Saturation: 50
Sharpness: 30
ASCR: Off
Color Temp: default User Mode
Skin Tone: Reddish

I've also been aging the panel with some color slides when I'm away from my desk to help force color shifts that come with time.


----------



## MisterFXGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> What monitor stand did you get?


I got the Ergotech 100-D16-B03 stand. This thing came out great! I'm just really pissed off that I didn't know about needing to use the displayport on my new Eyefinity card, instead of just HDMI for monitor #3. So I just ordered an adapter on Amazon.. guess I'll have only 2 monitors for a day =(.

Once my phone cooperates, I'll upload a video. I'll do another once all 3 monitors are running, of course. One thing I will say - GREAT monitors, but the stands they come with are exactly like in that other guy's video -- HORRIBLE. Thankfully I'm not using the factory stands.

I'm very impressed with these monitors, though.


----------



## MisterFXGuy

-- sorry, double post --


----------



## MisterFXGuy

Okay, here is a video. Close up of the bezels at the end.

Video coming in a day with all 3 on and such.. didn't want to post one until eyefinity is up and running







.


----------



## HPE1000

looks nice!









If you could, could you please use a tape measure and tell me how tall all of that is? Measure how high the bottom of the monitor is off the ground, then how high it is from the botttom of the stand on the desk to the top of the monitors.

Thanks









What happened with your connections? Your gpu wasnt fully compatible without an adapter?


----------



## MisterFXGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> looks nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could, could you please use a tape measure and tell me how tall all of that is? Measure how high the bottom of the monitor is off the ground, then how high it is from the botttom of the stand on the desk to the top of the monitors.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened with your connections? Your gpu wasnt fully compatible without an adapter?


Sure, will do. I'll just show it in the better video I take tomorrow with all of the monitors on.

FYI, not just the monitors individually, but the entire triple monitor arm itself is actually height-adjustable. I could probably have the bottom of the monitors low enough to touch the desk, or could raise them up another 8 inches from where they are, if I wanted to.

Monitor => GPU:

HDMI => DVI (cable)
HDMI => DVI (cable)
HDMI => HDMI

Apparently using more than 2 monitors on an Eyefinity GPU requires using the Displayport, due to some wonky reason. An ACTIVE Displayport to DVI (or HDMI) adapter is needed, since I can't just connect my 3rd monitor to the Displayport directly. The computer detects the third monitor, but I can't enable it or extend my desktop to it. Very frustrating.

Once the adapter arrives from Amazon (tomorrow, Saturday delivery... going to be a long night tonight!), I can get the third monitor running, and join all 3 to an Eyefinity group. Whenever I am trading or just using the general computer, I want 3 monitors separated so windows have containers and such, instead of maximizing something and getting one big window across all 3 screens - but Eyefinity will be swell for gaming.

I tried BF3 on Ultra last night and it was very good... on the center monitor. Can't wait to try it on all 3!

These monitors are very crisp, and I've found theater mode to look the best, and use 50 for the sharpness setting. I'll go through that stuff in tomorrow's video, though.


----------



## HPE1000

I got mine for racing games, and oh boy is it fun!









I could get that stand and cut the top of the bar off maybe?


----------



## MisterFXGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I got mine for racing games, and oh boy is it fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could get that stand and cut the top of the bar off maybe?


I spent about $200 on various iRacing stuff, but haven't renewed in a year, or tried LFS lately. Maybe I'll take my wheel & pedals out and give it a shot... should be quite sick now! Do you play iRacing?

You could cut the top off, yeah, but I wouldn't recommend it. It's low enough where having the monitors really low shouldn't make it look too awkward. I actually want mine just a bit lower than they were in that video, so maybe I'll adjust them again.

I forgot you already have the monitors. You have 3, as well?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterFXGuy*
> 
> I spent about $200 on various iRacing stuff, but haven't renewed in a year, or tried LFS lately. Maybe I'll take my wheel & pedals out and give it a shot... should be quite sick now! Do you play iRacing?
> 
> You could cut the top off, yeah, but I wouldn't recommend it. It's low enough where having the monitors really low shouldn't make it look too awkward. I actually want mine just a bit lower than they were in that video, so maybe I'll adjust them again.
> 
> I forgot you already have the monitors. You have 3, as well?


I have three also, and I do not play iRacing, I play nfs shift 2 for the moment. I am waiting on project cars and assetto corsa (looks AMAZING)


----------



## MisterFXGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have three also, and I do not play iRacing, I play nfs shift 2 for the moment. I am waiting on project cars and assetto corsa (looks AMAZING)


Not to get too off topic, but that.. looks.. AWESOME! Hah... Zonda R on the Nurburgring is what iRacing is missing. When is Assetto Corsa getting released?!?!?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterFXGuy*
> 
> Not to get too off topic, but that.. looks.. AWESOME! Hah... Zonda R on the Nurburgring is what iRacing is missing. When is Assetto Corsa getting released?!?!?


I am not sure, I saw it on greenlight and I got so incredibly happy I could not contain myself









I just sold my xbox because I didnt want it anymore but I am a somewhat large forza fan, and assetto corsa looks just like forza and the graphics are stunning.

I did some research and it was supposed to come out in 2012 and it looks like they delayed it to Q1 2013 so I expect it to come out soon


----------



## Tom Brohanks

I'm returning this monitor. The colors are horrific no matter what I do.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Brohanks*
> 
> I'm returning this monitor. The colors are horrific no matter what I do.


Bummer, my settings are

brightness 85
contrast 81
saturation 50
color temp user mode all colors at 100%

DO YOU HAVE SMART VIEW ON? IT WASHES COLORS OUT...

Theater mode looks really nice also...


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Bummer, my settings are
> 
> brightness 85
> contrast 81
> saturation 50
> color temp user mode all colors at 100%
> 
> DO YOU HAVE SMART VIEW ON? IT WASHES COLORS OUT...
> 
> Theater mode looks really nice also...


No. I use Theater Mode as my base and then tried to adjust it. No dice, it just looks really bad and there is a lot of clouding. I either have a bad panel or I'm too "fancy" for this monitor. For $200 I expected more though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Brohanks*
> 
> No. I use Theater Mode as my base and then tried to adjust it. No dice, it just looks really bad and there is a lot of clouding. I either have a bad panel or I'm too "fancy" for this monitor. For $200 I expected more though.


any way you could post a picture to show what you mean? I have owned a ton of monitors, all TN though, and this is by far the best panel I have used...









What were you using before this?


----------



## HPE1000

Here are some pics I took of mine






and here is the lil beast running it, I "turbo charged" it last night with the fan haha


----------



## MisterFXGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Brohanks*
> 
> No. I use Theater Mode as my base and then tried to adjust it. No dice, it just looks really bad and there is a lot of clouding. I either have a bad panel or I'm too "fancy" for this monitor. For $200 I expected more though.


I'm uploading a video right now. It's more about the stand than the monitors, but you must be having a problem. I'm VERY impressed with this thing's colors.

I'm on:

Brightness: 90
Contrast: 80
Saturation: 50
Splendid: Theater


----------



## MisterFXGuy

Okay, here's the video. Make sure you watch in HQ..


----------



## Tom Brohanks

I'm going to settle with these settings for a few days as they seem to be working better for me. I have 20 more days before I can't return it:

Mode: Standard
Brightness: 75
Contrast: 80

I modified the colors and gamma with Windows, I found the red/blue to be a little too much. I have an ICC profile to share, but gotta find somewhere to upload it

http://www.filedropper.com/calibrateddisplayprofile-4


----------



## MisterFXGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Brohanks*
> 
> I'm going to settle with these settings for a few days as they seem to be working better for me. I have 20 more days before I can't return it:
> 
> Mode: Standard
> Brightness: 75
> Contrast: 80
> 
> I modified the colors and gamma with Windows, I found the red/blue to be a little too much. I have an ICC profile to share, but gotta find somewhere to upload it.


Throw it in Dropbox or something.

I like Theater the most, personally. I have not adjusted anything within Windows, though.


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterFXGuy*
> 
> Throw it in Dropbox or something.
> 
> I like Theater the most, personally. I have not adjusted anything within Windows, though.


I'm going to switch it back to theater mode again later tonight to give it another shot. In that mode, I was finding the gamma was way too low. Standard is a bit too high which is why I had to do some mild adjusting in Windows and thus provided the ICC. I'm going to mess around with it a little more when I have time tonight.


----------



## Goll25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Brohanks*
> 
> I'm going to switch it back to theater mode again later tonight to give it another shot. In that mode, I was finding the gamma was way too low. Standard is a bit too high which is why I had to do some mild adjusting in Windows and thus provided the ICC. I'm going to mess around with it a little more when I have time tonight.


I am also having the same crappy color problem here on my 3 vn247h's. I seriously was so disappointed when I lit them up for the 1st time, 2 out of 3 have dead pixels one locked extremely bright on red, while the other less noticeable on blue (gonna RMA them probably....), and then add that to the almost washed out looking color and harsh lighting. I was on the brink of returning them to find out the restocking fee was $58 on 2 of them alone, plus shipping - HA! no, I'd rather not loose $100 on returning them. So I was forced to mess with the coloring/lighting a lot to get it acceptable to my liking.

regardless gaming on them looks pretty good, (not games with a lot of text though like MMOs) however though anything else like web browsing and icons look, i guess too sharp? like jagged, in need of some anti-aliasing almost! Very strange, It's as if all text on these monitors looks effed up, but graphics appear fine? This the same thing in your case too???

Here are the settings i messed with to get them more pleasant -
-Theater Mode
-brightness = 80
-contrast = 60
-saturation=60

and that was all I have come up with so far....

*EDIT:* Holy crap, I just found the sharpness setting, don't know how I overlooked it, While It still doesn't feel nearly as smooth as my other 27" Samsung monitor, It totally helped my problem with text a lot! try sharpness at 30~40 I find 30 makes it look almost blurry, but 40 doesn't feel like enough... I have it at 40 though, the jump to 50 is insane really crap looking.


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goll25*
> 
> I am also having the same crappy color problem here on my 3 vn247h's. I seriously was so disappointed when I lit them up for the 1st time, 2 out of 3 have dead pixels one locked extremely bright on red, while the other less noticeable on blue (gonna RMA them probably....), and then add that to the almost washed out looking color and harsh lighting. I was on the brink of returning them to find out the restocking fee was $58 on 2 of them alone, plus shipping - HA! no, I'd rather not loose $100 on returning them. So I was forced to mess with the coloring/lighting a lot to get it acceptable to my liking.
> 
> regardless gaming on them looks pretty good, (not games with a lot of text though like MMOs) however though anything else like web browsing and icons look, i guess too sharp? like jagged, in need of some anti-aliasing almost! Very strange, It's as if all text on these monitors looks effed up, but graphics appear fine? This the same thing in your case too???
> 
> Here are the settings i messed with to get them more pleasant -
> -Theater Mode
> -brightness = 80
> -contrast = 60
> -saturation=60
> 
> and that was all I have come up with so far....
> 
> *EDIT:* Holy crap, I just found the sharpness setting, don't know how I overlooked it, While It still doesn't feel nearly as smooth as my other 27" Samsung monitor, It totally helped my problem with text a lot! try sharpness at 30~40 I find 30 makes it look almost blurry, but 40 doesn't feel like enough... I have it at 40 though, the jump to 50 is insane really crap looking.


Yeah, the sharpness is ridiculous. Try the settings I posted and use the ICC profile I provided. I still need to tweak it a little as like I said, the gamma is a little high in Standard mode.


----------



## HPE1000

Odd that 2 people here both are having problems when the products are rated nearly perfect on newegg and amazon.

If you don't mind me asking, what screens did you use before this? I have never really owned a monitor or tv that has not required me to tweak the settings a little, it's personal preference imo.


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Odd that 2 people here both are having problems when the products are rated nearly perfect on newegg and amazon.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what screens did you use before this? I have never really owned a monitor or tv that has not required me to tweak the settings a little, it's personal preference imo.


You should check other threads for people with ASUS monitors. A lot of people have issues with colors.


----------



## MisterFXGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goll25*
> 
> I am also having the same crappy color problem here on my 3 vn247h's. I seriously was so disappointed when I lit them up for the 1st time, 2 out of 3 have dead pixels one locked extremely bright on red, while the other less noticeable on blue (gonna RMA them probably....), and then add that to the almost washed out looking color and harsh lighting. I was on the brink of returning them to find out the restocking fee was $58 on 2 of them alone, plus shipping - HA! no, I'd rather not loose $100 on returning them. So I was forced to mess with the coloring/lighting a lot to get it acceptable to my liking.
> 
> regardless gaming on them looks pretty good, (not games with a lot of text though like MMOs) however though anything else like web browsing and icons look, i guess too sharp? like jagged, in need of some anti-aliasing almost! Very strange, It's as if all text on these monitors looks effed up, but graphics appear fine? This the same thing in your case too???
> 
> Here are the settings i messed with to get them more pleasant -
> -Theater Mode
> -brightness = 80
> -contrast = 60
> -saturation=60
> 
> and that was all I have come up with so far....
> 
> *EDIT:* Holy crap, I just found the sharpness setting, don't know how I overlooked it, While It still doesn't feel nearly as smooth as my other 27" Samsung monitor, It totally helped my problem with text a lot! try sharpness at 30~40 I find 30 makes it look almost blurry, but 40 doesn't feel like enough... I have it at 40 though, the jump to 50 is insane really crap looking.


One thing I will say about the sharpness is CHECK YOUR WINDOWS SETTINGS! Everything looked great to me, but a lot of fonts were GARBAGE. I couldn't figure out why.

Computer > Properties > Advanced System Settings > Performance Settings

I had all of the boxes unchecked, which made "smooth screen fonts" or whatever disabled. That one setting apparently makes a huge difference, but I went and enabled everything, which really helped with the overall experience.

I got my adapter today, so I'm up and running on all 3 monitors now. Taking a video now.


----------



## Goll25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Odd that 2 people here both are having problems when the products are rated nearly perfect on newegg and amazon.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what screens did you use before this? I have never really owned a monitor or tv that has not required me to tweak the settings a little, it's personal preference imo.


I had, and still use for games I don't want to run in surround, a samsung p2770fh http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/monitors/LS27EFHKUF/ZA I may be a bit spoiled with the colors and general smoothness of that monitor, after I found the sharpness setting on the monitor last night I am a lot more satisfied now.

Still these dead pixels make me sad


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goll25*
> 
> I had, and still use for games I don't want to run in surround, a samsung p2770fh http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/monitors/LS27EFHKUF/ZA I may be a bit spoiled with the colors and general smoothness of that monitor, after I found the sharpness setting on the monitor last night I am a lot more satisfied now.
> 
> Still these dead pixels make me sad










I have one dead pixel on the bottom right only on one of my three monitors.


----------



## MisterFXGuy

I haven't noticed any dead pixels. Here's the video on colors and settings and such. Hopefully it helps, but I don't know if it will haha... watch in 720p!!


----------



## snrsuave

Just thought I would chime in with my observations. I noticed a lot of color banding on gradients when I was using any mode other than sRGB or Standard. I really like this monitor but unfortunately mine also has a stuck white pixel in the upper left hand corner so I am waiting for Fry's to get more in stock so I can exchange it. I also have a stuck blue pixel but I can't see it unless I am 2 inches from the monitor. The only thing I wish was better was that there appears to be quite a bit of light bleed on the bottom right side above the buttons. Not really noticeable unless the screen is on but black. Hopefully I can get a good one.

My current settings:
Standard Mode
Brightness 50
Contrast 75
Color Temp: User Mode R100 G100 B94
Smart View: Off
Trace Free: 60
Aspect Control: Full


----------



## Tarlach

I had this monitor and ended up returning it. What really bugged me (aside from a dead green pixel in the middle bottom of the screen) was that when things moved there was too obvious of a dithering pattern. It was especially noticeable in visual effects in games like Diablo III, but you could pretty easily see if just dragging the Chrome (browser) window around. It was really disappointing. I got a VX238H at about the same time and it's similar, but I kept that one for a web browsing computer. The VN247H I replaced with a Dell U2312HM (it was on sale for only about $40 more than the VN247N) and couldn't be happier. It's an IPS, but I can't tell the response time is any slower though I'm not a PGL contender.

Here are an example of what I mean. This is from Diablo 3 and taking with a pretty good point and shoot (Cannon S95) with a 1/400 shutter speed.

Dell U2312HM:


Asus VN247H:


If you look closely (you don't have to look too close) you can see how "dithered" (maybe not the best term) the green swirls are. It was distracting to me. I got this in other games too. I tried playing with the settings (like Tracefree) and modes, but couldn't really make it go away. The color came out a lot better too though you'd expect that given the Dell is an IPS. I have an ancient Sony 1280x1024 from something like 2007/2008 that looks better than the VN247N though I suspect that's partly due to motion blur. I almost wonder if the response on the VN247N is _too_ good, which is why that shows so badly (no motion blur to blend things)? I don't know. It's not clear to me why this dither pattern shows.


----------



## senna89

there evident difference in smoothing from VN247 and Dell ?


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one dead pixel on the bottom right only on one of my three monitors.


I had a dead pixel (red) on one of my screens aswell but it disseapeared after a week or so, all are good now


----------



## HPE1000

Something a little odd, I was cleaning off my desk today, which required me to take all my monitors off of it, and I saw this.





http://usa.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/VN247HP/#specifications
http://bg.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/VN247H/#specifications

For the life of me I cannot find a difference, but I was wondering. And the odd thing is the VN247H is the one with a pink pixel, and the H-P's are pixel perfect. The buttons on the H seems more tactile, and that is the only difference I can find.

You people with the dead pixels read the back and tell me if it's a H, or a H-P.


----------



## Tarlach

Look at the very bottom. The -P version has TCO 5.0 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCO_Certification) compliance. Not sure if that's all though. I'm pretty sure the one I had was a vanilla VN247H.


----------



## snrsuave

I just checked mine with a stuck white pixel and a stuck blue pixel and it is a VN247H. Maybe the H-P versions have a better quality panel? Either way I would be perfectly happy with this one if it didn't have the pixel issues. The picture quality is great as long is I have it in Standard or sRGB mode.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snrsuave*
> 
> I just checked mine with a stuck white pixel and a stuck blue pixel and it is a VN247H. Maybe the H-P versions have a better quality panel? Either way I would be perfectly happy with this one if it didn't have the pixel issues. The picture quality is great as long is I have it in Standard or sRGB mode.


Hmm, wonder if this could be the problem. I might email amazon about it because I got the single H from them, and the H-P's from newegg. IDK what I would say but still.







Love the screens, theater mode slightly blows out the colors, but the blacks are amazing on it.


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Mine is just a plain H too. I'm having good luck in Standard, 50 Bright, 75 Contrast. 98 red, 98 green, 95 blue and modifying gamma with Windows color calibration. I'll keep the monitor. I've also aged the panel to see if the color got better/worse. Things have toned down a little.


----------



## axiumone

Guys, how are you finding the viewing angles on these monitors?

I have a 3x1 landscape mode setup right now and have had no problems. However, I'm considering doing a 5x1 portrait mode. I've lined the monitors up in 3x1 portrait just to try it out and the viewing angles have gone to crap. When the monitor is in portrait and even at a slight angle it gets pretty bad.


----------



## MisterFXGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Guys, how are you finding the viewing angles on these monitors?
> 
> I have a 3x1 landscape mode setup right now and have had no problems. However, I'm considering doing a 5x1 portrait mode. I've lined the monitors up in 3x1 portrait just to try it out and the viewing angles have gone to crap. When the monitor is in portrait and even at a slight angle it gets pretty bad.


Yeah I wouldn't recommend 5x1. I definitely would if you have a good stand and can stack 2 on top of the bottom 3x1, angling them slightly down towards you.

The viewing angles aren't as bad as people make it out to be, but you do notice it a bit if they're angled improperly.


----------



## ACMH-K

I was in search for a new monitor. You probably have read before HPE1000 my surround isn't running in true 1080p (in the nVidia Surround Forum)

So I was searching for a good monitor throughout the reputable marketplaces and came across this monitor. Read up on some reviews, low & behold came across an Overclock.net forum for this monitor.

It seems our paths have crossed more than once HPE1000.








Keeping my fingers crossed for no dead pixels.
I'm excited to to get this by Tuesday. Meaning UPS is on its way as of early this morning.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> I was in search for a new monitor. You probably have read before HPE1000 my surround isn't running in true 1080p (in the nVidia Surround Forum)
> 
> So I was searching for a good monitor throughout the reputable marketplaces and came across this monitor. Read up on some reviews, low & behold came across an Overclock.net forum for this monitor.
> 
> It seems our paths have crossed more than once HPE1000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for no dead pixels.
> I'm excited to to get this by Tuesday. Meaning UPS is on its way as of early this morning.










Yeah, make sure to check the sticker on the back and see if it says vn247h or vn247h-p it seems the H is more prone to dead pixels for whatever reason. I had 1 dead pixel out of over 6.2 million, which isn't a big deal to me


----------



## HPE1000

My great big wall of screens









My sad picture, making a dslr look like a point and shoot.


----------



## snrsuave

Fry's finally got some more in so I was able to exchange mine. Had the guy check stock for H-P panels but they were all H. Took it home and am happy to report that this one is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, make sure to check the sticker on the back and see if it says vn247h or vn247h-p it seems the H is more prone to dead pixels for whatever reason. I had 1 dead pixel out of over 6.2 million, which isn't a big deal to me


I used to have 1 red one on of the monitors. But it dissapeared







, yours is black?


----------



## Orange4

This is a really dumb question - but as someone who doesn't normally edit monitor color settings, can someone take me step by step as to where you guys are editing your settings? Not in AMD Engine Control Center I would assume.


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orange4*
> 
> This is a really dumb question - but as someone who doesn't normally edit monitor color settings, can someone take me step by step as to where you guys are editing your settings? Not in AMD Engine Control Center I would assume.


I'm just using the monitor's color settings.

Standard Mode
Brightness: 50
Contrast: 75
R: 98
G: 98
B: 95

Then in Windows, I used the Display control panel to further fine tune the gamma using the calibration tool, but did not mess with the colors in that tool. I'm fairly happy with the monitor now. I think most of my problems were that I was using Theater mode which pushes the colors a bit too hard for my taste.

I also downgraded back to Windows 7 due to an issue I thought was Windows 8 related and for some reason the colors seem better to me in Windows 7. May just be my imagination.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harx*
> 
> I used to have 1 red one on of the monitors. But it dissapeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , yours is black?


It's magenta also.


----------



## barkinos98

what does the -P add to the monitor? the one in the local shop lacks the -P. its not pivoted or anything right?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> what does the -P add to the monitor? the one in the local shop lacks the -P. its not pivoted or anything right?


I have yet to find a real difference, I have one H and two H-P and other than the sticker, they are identical.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, make sure to check the sticker on the back and see if it says vn247h or vn247h-p it seems the H is more prone to dead pixels for whatever reason. I had 1 dead pixel out of over 6.2 million, which isn't a big deal to me


I apologize. I did fail to mention I purchased it from Newegg & after reviewing this thread I made sure that I purchased the one that is H-P.
Good looking out HPE1000








Furthermore once I receive it, which will hopefully be Monday, I will check the back sticker to make sure it is indeed the same as advertised.
I am crossing my fingers more so for finally getting my surround vision up to 1080p or should I say 1080par








5040x1050p just ain't cuttin it anymore









For me though I won't hesitate to send it back if there is even 1 bad pixel.
If there is a bad pixel I will still check to see if my resolution problem is fixed before sending it back.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> I apologize. I did fail to mention I purchased it from Newegg & after reviewing this thread I made sure that I purchased the one that is H-P.
> Good looking out HPE1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore once I receive it, which will hopefully be Monday, I will check the back sticker to make sure it is indeed the same as advertised.
> I am crossing my fingers more so for finally getting my surround vision up to 1080p or should I say 1080par
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5040x1050p just ain't cuttin it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me though I won't hesitate to send it back if there is even 1 bad pixel.
> If there is a bad pixel I will still check to see if my resolution problem is fixed before sending it back.


I don't think they allow it, I know the asus rule is 5 or less on the outside is okay with them, or 1 dead in the center is bad. I was lucky with my dead pixel being on the bottom right of one screen, so that is my right side screen and I cannot see it at all. I am still a confused as to why the one I ordered from amazon is missing the -P at the end but it's no big deal.


----------



## ACMH-K

My ASUS VN247H-P just arrived in my area's hub via UPS last night. Should be updating soon that it is out for delivery.
So excited I can hardly contain myself.








Newegg is awesome.
Just wish I could have gotten it for cheaper.


----------



## HPE1000

I think logan from razethew0rld bought one of these.


----------



## ACMH-K

I AM VICTORIOUS!!!!
That is all!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> I AM VICTORIOUS!!!!
> That is all!


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Dude I am so happy right now I could almost pee myself.








So I replaced it with my left most monitor, because that one kept defaulting to 1680x1050. no go.
Replaced it with my center monitor, put the left one back and found out the the odd Acer G235H in the middle, was the bugger.

Time to test out my new found treasure on some games.









P.S. This monitor is beautiful looking. No dead pixels too.
I thought I might have a dead pixel but it was just a piece of dirt. :whew:


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Dude I am so happy right now I could almost pee myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I replaced it with my left most monitor, because that one kept defaulting to 1680x1050. no go.
> Replaced it with my center monitor, put the left one back and found out the the odd Acer G235H in the middle, was the bugger.
> 
> Time to test out my new found treasure on some games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. This monitor is beautiful looking. No dead pixels too.
> I thought I might have a dead pixel but it was just a piece of dirt. :whew:


That always happens to me, I am like WTH and start scratching at what I think is a dead pixel and it falls off


----------



## barkinos98

so a hard question: SSD, filco and a MX239H or 3 of these monitors (so i can use the other 2 with my rig)?


----------



## MisterFXGuy

I'm glad more people are having good luck with these!

I have not checked if mine are H or H-P's, because they haven't had a single issue. These monitors rock!


----------



## Tom Brohanks

I have mine running at 70hz right now @ 1920x1080. I haven't tried to go higher.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Brohanks*
> 
> I have mine running at 70hz right now @ 1920x1080. I haven't tried to go higher.


How?


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How?


Download this program - http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU

Open it, click "Add.." under Detailed Resolutions:



Select "Best for LCD" for your timing. Enter in your resolution and the Hz you want. I think we need to stay below 165MHz for the pixel clock unless you do the patch in the link I posted. I'm going to try 75Hz tonight. Make sure to reboot after creating the custom resolution and clicking "OK" to close the app. After a reboot, you should then be able to modify your monitor to whatever Hz you created. Your monitor may or may not work with the Hz!

EDIT: just tried that patcher to go above 165Mhz, doesn't work for me. My AMD drivers became corrupted.


----------



## HPE1000

Thanks, might not do it, but +rep


----------



## Guerrilladawg

I've been looking for a new screen, but they've only got the VN247H in Europe. Should I get that one? (~€187)

I'm especially wondering about the low response rate (1ms). My previous IPS was a U2312HM and the only bad part about it was the response time.


----------



## manhsoi1809

I received 3 monitor today for 2d surround . My old monitor is Playstation display 3d . When I compare with my Sony the Sony look better than the ASUS . I tried to adjust the color for better , The sony have better when it in white color , in Asus the color not white it look yellow







I am not happy now and think about return it


----------



## HPE1000

Odd, my whites are white.


----------



## manhsoi1809

How your setting ? Can you show me please


----------



## HPE1000

Theater mode with these settings


----------



## manhsoi1809

I test on my second screen and get samething color . White turn to yellow I will connect all my monitor and take picture


----------



## HPE1000

Go for it, although a picture is going to look different camera to camera, especially if it's a cheap camera without the proper settings and everything.


----------



## manhsoi1809

Thank for help I use my Iphone 4s to take the piture .



The Sony I use factory setup and I but it in Cool.

3 ASUS I use your setting


----------



## manhsoi1809

I think I should to replacement the yellow that you can see in the picture . 2 ASUS lef look fine


----------



## HPE1000

So 2 of them look fine and just one is yellowish?

In my opinion the sony monitor looks blueish, which is dictated by the skin color or hue, the sony could be set to a cooler color pallet which makes it blue, meanwhile the asus is set to reddish. idk


----------



## manhsoi1809

I check everything , my Sony have better and 2 ASUS little yellow and 1 ASUS more yellow , idk why it happened to me , I will return all of them and find another screen







(


----------



## HPE1000

I guess a return should be arranged for the one.

Just out of curiosity could you look at your stickers on the back and tell which or all say VN247H, or VN247H-P?

Like this, one of mine is different, it was order from a different retailer than the others but has no obvious differences.


----------



## manhsoi1809

all is VN247H-P


----------



## superloopy

Hi guys, new to the forum and have just purchased one of these great monitors a VN247H (only H available here in UK).

Can someone tell me whether this should be detected via OS (WIN7) cos mine isn't being seen. I've hooked it up via HDMI and cant get it seen at all.

Device Manager still sitting on generic pnp monitor so how do i get this set up correctly?

Is there a driver disc available at all?

Do i need to use a different cable first time in?

Sorry for the dumb questions but previous monitors i've had have been detected out of the box with a modern OS.


----------



## HPE1000

Did you right click on the desktop and go to screen resolution and see if it shows up there? Then activate it to either extend the desktop or whatever you might want to do. Is your monitor set to hdmi port 1 or 2 etc, it should be easy.

And yes, they do show up as 3 Generic PnP Monitors in device manager for me.


----------



## superloopy

Thanks .... the fact that they show as 'generic' and not as 'Asus ....' puts me right.

I'd eventually found out (by reading this thread, doh!) that I needed to set my overscan to 0% which filled my screen, almost ...

I've still got a 3-4mm black band around the screen which I suppose i'll have to live with, does anyone know if ATI Catalyst settings can be tweeked even further than 0%, a daft question maybe.

Or is the banding just that the LCD panel has run out of pixels and soesn't exactly fit right to the bezel?

Be interested to know how others screens look, do they FILL the screen area or leave a margin all round?

Thanks guys.


----------



## HPE1000

That black line around is normal, there aren't pixels there btw, I think its perfect that way because other monitors I have owned in the past get hairs and dust under the bezel and you cannot get to it to clean it, this monitor on the other hand can be cleaned much easier.

Here is a picture of mine, and I guess this is what you are speaking of.



BTW banding is not the border around the monitor, banding is something completely different if you didn't know








http://www.ehow.com/facts_7181701_banding-lcd-tv_.html


----------



## superloopy

Thanks again









That's exactly what i'm seeing ... so it's aok then, i can live with it.

I've got the monitor looking good, it's running at 70hz thanks to a previous poster









Just got to give it a good tryout, i'm not a gamer (yet) but this'll come in handy for home cinema ...


----------



## manhsoi1809

Can you guys tell me this monitor led or lcd or something . They have many kind of this I don't know what exacly of this monitor ?


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manhsoi1809*
> 
> Can you guys tell me this monitor led or lcd or something . They have many kind of this I don't know what exacly of this monitor ?


It has LED backlight


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Can anyone share good gaming settings? Just received a regular H version and I've heard out-of-the-box options aren't that good


----------



## HPE1000

This is what I use


----------



## >>>h2o<<<

I've ordered a couple of these, should be arriving tomorrow or Wednesday. I will post images and my opinions and if they are the -P version (I dont think they do them here in the UK however)

Fingers crossed on no dead pixels, but I always get unlucky with these.

I dont have the space for 3 monitors, but I have ordered this for a stand (costs more than a monitor) but should provide a couple of lifetimes worth of monitors


----------



## MotO

I just got this monitor and man I'm getting some weird lag/ghosting with it. I used to have an old HannsG forever (http://www.hannsg.com/PH/EN/Products/19%20Wide/Common.aspx?categoryID=121&productId=297) and the Hanns was way more smoother than this one even though the specs are way worse. Whats up? The Intel control panel says it's running at 60p but it feels like something is up. The colors seem pretty good and are definitely a big step up from the Hanns, though.


----------



## Jesta42o

I love these monitors took me a little bit to get used to them I normally use a 30 in IPS and 27 in PLS display but for the price not to bad








I wanted 3 of the ASUS MX279H 27-Inch Screen's but you can't mount them.


----------



## soloz2

these look pretty sweet for the price... I'm wondering if I would be happy though going from a few year old 22" HP with samsung IPS panel...


----------



## MotO

Man I have to return mine. I didn't think I was sensitive to ghosting but this makes even the animations in W8 look like the frames are cut down. The bezel is sexy, though. I'm going to try my hand with an LG IPS from a local store so I can return it easier if it's no good.


----------



## axiumone

^ That's strange. This monitor doesn't have any ghosting that I've noticed.

The guys that did eyefinity/surround. Can you post a better pic of how you lined them up side by side? Did you set it up so that the center monitors bezel overlaps the side monitors?

Thanks!


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> ^ That's strange. This monitor doesn't have any ghosting that I've noticed.
> 
> The guys that did eyefinity/surround. Can you post a better pic of how you lined them up side by side? Did you set it up so that the center monitors bezel overlaps the side monitors?
> 
> Thanks!


Yea I did, I don't have 3 of these monitors, but the one I have is in the middle and is somewhat like having 3 of them because I overlap. (The Asus covers up my Acer bezels which are much larger)


----------



## axiumone

Sweet thanks! I set it up like that too, just wanted to see what the consensus was.


----------



## HPE1000

My experience from overlapping bezels (dependent on how much angle you use on your surround setup(I don't use much at all)) is that the overlapping bezels can get annoying because your displays are at different distances from each other and it can look kind of odd so therefore I do not overlap bezels. If I was running pretty high angles on the outside monitors I would probably overlap them but I don't so it just ends up looking a little odd to me.

I have seen plenty of peoples pictures of overlapping bezels and it doesnt look as bad as when I tried it so I don't really know what to think about that, if the effect is only really noticeable in person or some people have somehow done it better than I have and end up not having this somewhat annoying distance difference that bugged me when I tried that.

Hope what I just said makes sense to any of you


----------



## >>>h2o<<<

Just a update to anyone who is still posting here.

I received the two monitors and my overall impressions are very good.

There is a very slight back light bleed but nothing worse than any other monitor I have encountered. I was also lucky and didn't get any deadpixels (I had two *VN247H*) UK screens.

I haven't used the audio nor the the stands (which are apparently flimsy) as I have wall mounted them. The black border mentioned in previous posts is nothing major but does exist, although this is apparent on all flat panels and still provides a much smaller bezel than other screens.

Regarding ghosting, it exists. I spent £500 on a monitor 7 years ago. and this one provides far better results, however if you really really focus it can be detectd. However I expect its equally as bad /good on most screens on the market today.

Overall I'm very happy and would recommend these screens to anyone who is looking for a gaming / multimedia screen. Probably best avoid them if you spend most of your day using Photoshop or other print software.

4/5 stars


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My experience from overlapping bezels (dependent on how much angle you use on your surround setup(I don't use much at all)) is that the overlapping bezels can get annoying because your displays are at different distances from each other and it can look kind of odd so therefore I do not overlap bezels. If I was running pretty high angles on the outside monitors I would probably overlap them but I don't so it just ends up looking a little odd to me.
> 
> I have seen plenty of peoples pictures of overlapping bezels and it doesnt look as bad as when I tried it so I don't really know what to think about that, if the effect is only really noticeable in person or some people have somehow done it better than I have and end up not having this somewhat annoying distance difference that bugged me when I tried that.
> 
> Hope what I just said makes sense to any of you


That makes complete sense.
Before I replaced one of my Acer's with this one, the overlapping was a huge deal with the difference in distance. I guess since I have experienced worse with what you're talking about, the thinner Asus VN247H-P doesn't seem as bad.


----------



## Swerrdy

Not sure if many people are reading this far through this thread anymore. I know I just found out about the VN247H-P today and this thread was a big part of it.

I actually just ordered 1 with an upgrade to a total of 3 later on.
I need to see if 3 will fit on the desk I currently use ha!

I'll post my experiences when I receive the monitor, which is supposed to arrive sometime on 5/30/13.

To anyone still reading, what is the width of your 3 monitor setup?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swerrdy*
> 
> Not sure if many people are reading this far through this thread anymore. I know I just found out about the VN247H-P today and this thread was a big part of it.
> 
> I actually just ordered 1 with an upgrade to a total of 3 later on.
> I need to see if 3 will fit on the desk I currently use ha!
> 
> I'll post my experiences when I receive the monitor, which is supposed to arrive sometime on 5/30/13.
> 
> To anyone still reading, what is the width of your 3 monitor setup?


The width with a slight inward angle on my monitors is nearly 59" (4ft 11in) wide. They took up all the space on the longest side of my desk and then some, which I thought I would never use up.

Picture included so you can see the angle they are at.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swerrdy*
> 
> Not sure if many people are reading this far through this thread anymore. I know I just found out about the VN247H-P today and this thread was a big part of it.
> 
> I actually just ordered 1 with an upgrade to a total of 3 later on.
> I need to see if 3 will fit on the desk I currently use ha!
> 
> I'll post my experiences when I receive the monitor, which is supposed to arrive sometime on 5/30/13.
> 
> To anyone still reading, what is the width of your 3 monitor setup?


I don't have 3 of these monitors but I do have 3 that are very close to the same size and 1 of those 3 is the Asus VN247H-P.

With the angle that I have my setup at and the overlapping of the bezels from left most side - right most side it is 60.5"(inches)
The height of the Asus VN is a little less than 15.5".




The middle one is the VN247H-P:

If you don't put any angles on your peripheral vision monitors (left & right) and don't overlap the bezels it will be about 64.5" from side to side with 3 of them.
As you probably know if you overlap bezels and angle them, it will cut down on the total width.

As for the stands:

If you don't angle the sides:
It will be about 52" from left stand - right stand, & a little less than 8" deep.

If you do angle them:
I can't give you a real exact here because I don't have 3 of them & the angles can differ but
It will be about 14" deep, and probably 45" - 47" wide.


----------



## MissRonaldo17

How do I get rid of those "boxes" (sorry Idk the correct term) It does it even on Youtube videos with 1080.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissRonaldo17*
> 
> 
> How do I get rid of those "boxes" (sorry Idk the correct term) It does it even on Youtube videos with 1080.


Does it only do it on youtube? If so, it has nothing to do with the monitor. idk

Try watching a dvd movie or playing a game, because I am certain that is not the monitor doing that.


----------



## MissRonaldo17

Well when I play WoW I can't see it but I think I just need a better graphics card







Thats for the advice man


----------



## HPE1000

Is your internet fast? Youtube will not switch from 360p to 1080p for a long time if you click it and your internet is fast.

Welcome to ocn btw.


----------



## HPE1000

That picture looks exactly like youtubes 240p video option.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissRonaldo17*
> 
> Well when I play WoW I can't see it but I think I just need a better graphics card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats for the advice man


Welcome to Overclock.net MissRonaldo17









I agree with HPE1000, that video quality setting with this monitor is probably the problem.

As far as WoW goes, well idk, I've never played it before, I couldn't tell you what a good gfx card would be for that game.







, but I can certainly try to help you in your search.
What graphics card are you running on, if any, or is your monitor plugged into the motherboard?


----------



## Tarlach

I had a similar problem that I posted on earlier in the thread. I don't know if my monitor was defective or not, but it had an effect somewhat like ghosting, but was more like a dithering artifact issue. It was really annoying. I could see it with some DVDs and some games (basically where there was a lot of contrast and fast movement). I returned the monitor and got something else (a Dell 2312). It also had a dither pattern that was esp. noticable on grey backgrounds like the tabs on Chrome when it window was being moved around. A lot of people seem pretty happy with theirs so I don't know... might have just been mine.


----------



## MissRonaldo17

Hello and thank you I am currently trying to build up my battle station =D but I have this computer right now http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Gateway+-+Desktop+-+8GB+Memory+-+1TB+Hard+Drive/6835451.p?id=1218808631512&skuid=6835451&sellerId=


----------



## HPE1000

So are you going to build a computer now/soon? OCN will be more than happy to help


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissRonaldo17*
> 
> Hello and thank you I am currently trying to build up my battle station =D but I have this computer right now http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Gateway+-+Desktop+-+8GB+Memory+-+1TB+Hard+Drive/6835451.p?id=1218808631512&skuid=6835451&sellerId=


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So are you going to build a computer now/soon? OCN will be more than happy to help


Or are you upgrading that Gateway?


----------



## MissRonaldo17

I have no clue yet I am currently working on my motorcycle. I recently started to learn about programming so I am very interested in learning as much as I can but right now I am a complete noob so I am eager to learn I need to save up more I will post pics of my current station.


----------



## CrossBones3129

I was looking into buying this monitor but I can't decide if I should get this one or the ASUS VX238H. Only a $20 difference but the VX238H loses an inch. They're basically the same, I can't find any differences between the two besides the size and that the VX238H is shown on Tigerdirect's Gaming Monitors but the VN247H-P isn't. Any suggestions?

PS: I just noticed tigerdirect just sold out of it online, for I think $179.99 -.-


----------



## Blackops_2

Whats the refresh rate of this monitor?


----------



## ACMH-K

60Hz


----------



## Tom Brohanks

I still cannot recommend this monitor. It is so overly bright even with the brightness at 50. I'm constantly getting eye strain. sRGB produces the best picture but you can't adjust the brightness which is ridiculous!!!


----------



## Ronburgundyy

Ever since I saw this thread ive been dying to pickup three of these monitors. Regardless of how bright they may or may not be.

They seem to be on sale right now on newegg for 159 and at best buy for 169 so im going to pickup three from my local bestbuy.

But, I am trying to figure out how to connect them all. I am running a radeon 7850 with 2 DVI, a HDMI, and a DP connection available. From my understanding I am going to have to use the two DVI's and then the Display port.

What experiences have you guys had hooking these up? Did you need to use a active converter for the display port? or will a passive converter from Display Port to HDMI work?

Thanks!


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronburgundyy*
> 
> Ever since I saw this thread ive been dying to pickup three of these monitors. Regardless of how bright they may or may not be.
> 
> They seem to be on sale right now on newegg for 159 and at best buy for 169 so im going to pickup three from my local bestbuy.
> 
> But, I am trying to figure out how to connect them all. I am running a radeon 7850 with 2 DVI, a HDMI, and a DP connection available. From my understanding I am going to have to use the two DVI's and then the Display port.
> 
> What experiences have you guys had hooking these up? Did you need to use a active converter for the display port? or will a passive converter from Display Port to HDMI work?
> 
> Thanks!


My VN247H-P came with an HDMI-DVI cable,
Seeing as the best ports on the monitor are HDMI, you can use 2 of them with the standard cable that it comes with (HDMI-DVI) and then on the 3rd one just use an HDMI-HDMI.


----------



## Ronburgundyy

My understanding is that you can not run DVI and HDMI at the same time from one card beacuse they use the same signal or something like that. Hence why I am looking into the DP->HDMI for the third monitor. Nice to know that they come stock with a DVI to HDMI though.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, the monitors come with a DVI to HDMI adapter because the monitors do not nativly have a DVI port on them. As for the whole using a display port adapter for this monitor, I am not sure, I know AMD is a little more tricky when setting up multimonitor. I have a gtx670 and I do not use its Display Port, I use 2 DVI and 1 HDMI and it works just fine, but as I said, I am not 100% sure about how AMD's cards work.


----------



## Ronburgundyy

According to this source using a AMD card I will need a active DP port adapter for the third monitor, not sure why AMD does this and nVidia did it the simple way... Way to go AMD.

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## nk77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronburgundyy*
> 
> Ever since I saw this thread ive been dying to pickup three of these monitors. Regardless of how bright they may or may not be.
> 
> They seem to be on sale right now on newegg for 159 and at best buy for 169 so im going to pickup three from my local bestbuy.
> 
> But, I am trying to figure out how to connect them all. I am running a radeon 7850 with 2 DVI, a HDMI, and a DP connection available. From my understanding I am going to have to use the two DVI's and then the Display port.
> 
> What experiences have you guys had hooking these up? Did you need to use a active converter for the display port? or will a passive converter from Display Port to HDMI work?
> 
> Thanks!


Thinking of picking up 3 of these as well to possibly run from a 2GB HD7850. Might grab another 7850 for crossfire. Or just not be stingy and upgrade to a better single GPU. But for now 7850 it is.

A question though - I notice the VN247H here in Oz but no mention of the VN247H-P. Is this a regional difference? Or have I not read the thread properly?


----------



## nk77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronburgundyy*
> 
> According to this source using a AMD card I will need a active DP port adapter for the third monitor, not sure why AMD does this and nVidia did it the simple way... Way to go AMD.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys.


Did you end up needing an active port adapter?


----------



## nk77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nk77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ronburgundyy*
> 
> According to this source using a AMD card I will need a active DP port adapter for the third monitor, not sure why AMD does this and nVidia did it the simple way... Way to go AMD.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you end up needing an active port adapter?
Click to expand...

If I can quote myself - apparently an active is required for more than 2 displays. Apologies. And it seems the VN247H-P is a US version but mostly the same as the VN247H apart from what seems to be power consumption?


----------



## ACMH-K

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236307&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL082013&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL082013-_-EMC-082013-Index-_-LCDMonitors-_-24236307-L0B

@ $159.99 till Monday August 26th with promo code HYRWTBNE03

Bump


----------



## ACMH-K

Bump


----------



## HPE1000

Crazy deal, if I needed more of them I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## nk77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236307&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL082013&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL082013-_-EMC-082013-Index-_-LCDMonitors-_-24236307-L0B
> 
> @ $159.99 till Monday August 26th with promo code HYRWTBNE03
> 
> Bump


Ahh I wish I was in the States. That is incredible pricing. I got my 3 for $215 (AUD) delivered.


----------



## nk77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Crazy deal, if I needed more of them I wouldn't hesitate.


Not looking at a 6 monitor setup?


----------



## Drakke01

I just two of these monitors setup on Tuesday (sorry for the poor pictures, I suck at taking them). Got them on Newegg during the promotion for them. As others have mentioned the color factory settings were pretty poor but with some adjustments I'm happy with the settings.


----------



## ACMH-K

Deal is out again. They keep putting this up at the most inopportune moments for me. I just bought a laptop for school and don't have the money for this.
I need 2 of them to match my middle. Does anyone want to buy them for me?








Oh well here it is again if anyone is interested.
Newegg's deal @ $159.99 use promo code EMCXLWN24 in the shopping cart.


----------



## JonDelijoe

Can someone help me fix up the game mode? It looks too washed out, I've been using scenery mode, but I feel as if I missing out on something, is there a difference?


----------



## adz1

Agree with Jon. Anyone know what the best settings are for ps3 gaming? I'm playing GTA 5 and the graphics look a bit sandy..


----------



## Avant Garde

How is this monitor for movies and faster gaming on PC? I've heard some bad things about this one as : "very bad colors" and "lag in games" ...


----------



## Harx

No problems on mine when gaming atleast (nVidia surround), and monitors never really looked that good on consoles compared to TV's superior scaling and all that ?


----------



## MissRonaldo17

I think we have the same stand lol


----------



## HPE1000

We have the same speakers, not the same wallpapers though


----------



## MissRonaldo17

Lol still upgrading a few things. Lets see an all around pic of yours







Did you have trouble removing the stands?


----------



## Coersum

I am thinking of buying one of those since I have 2 monitors already (dells) but I want to make sure they match in height of display area (physical size).

I looked online and couldn't find it anywhere so if any owner of a VN247H-P or VN247H could measure the display area of the monitor and let me know, that would be awesome.

Thank you


----------



## HPE1000

Like this?

It seem the screen starts around 3.5 and ends at 15


----------



## moexe

Can anyone tell me if this backlight bleeding is normal on this monitor ?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moexe*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this backlight bleeding is normal on this monitor ?


Mine don't do that, maybe contact where you got it from and send them a picture of it.


----------



## moexe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Mine don't do that, maybe contact where you got it from and send them a picture of it.


So you dont have this on a whole black screen ?


----------



## HPE1000

It would be hard for me to get a proper picture, but this one is pretty exaggerated.

The camera was used on auto and it threw off the picture, my room was completely dark(blinds drawn and everything) and the screen was deep black. It looked nothing like this, but this is how the camera picked it up, so I am going to call this a huge exaggeration and it still doesn't look as bad as yours.

To my eyes there was very little inconsistency. (my walls are deep green so that shows how off the white balance is)




It's hard to explain


----------



## moexe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It would be hard for me to get a proper picture, but this one is pretty exaggerated.
> 
> The camera was used on auto and it threw off the picture, my room was completely dark(blinds drawn and everything) and the screen was deep black. It looked nothing like this, but this is how the camera picked it up, so I am going to call this a huge exaggeration and it still doesn't look as bad as yours.
> 
> To my eyes there was very little inconsistency. (my walls are deep green so that shows how off the white balance is)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to explain


So you have on this monitor deep black colors!?
On mine monitor the black is really overexposed..


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moexe*
> 
> So you have on this monitor deep black colors!?
> On mine monitor the black is really overexposed..


The black colors are pretty deep on mine, use these settings.

I have it set to theater mode also


----------



## HPE1000

Here is a better picture of it on a black screen


----------



## moexe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Here is a better picture of it on a black screen


Sorry but can you show me this with the standard mode ? You are the only person who can help me atm









+ Do you have this monitor connected via hdmi or dvi ?


----------



## HPE1000

Standard more is on the middle screen, the black and all colors for that matter look much less deep and specifically the black looks more dark grey than theater modes deeper blacks.


----------



## piligrim

Hi guys

on resolution 1920x1080 it doesn't use whole screen. it looks like this:
what to do for I will use whole space?
thanks


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piligrim*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> on resolution 1920x1080 it doesn't use whole screen. it looks like this:
> what to do for I will use whole space?
> thanks


I am going to assume you are using an AMD gpu?

Go to the catalyst, click on "My Digital Flat-Panels", then go to "Scaling Options", and set it to 0% Overscan (pull slider to the far right) and it should be fixed.


----------



## piligrim

sorry, what is catalyst?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piligrim*
> 
> sorry, what is catalyst?


The control center that is installed with amd cards, you have an amd card, right?

Right click on the desktop and it might be in that context menu, otherwise hit the windows key and search catalyst control center or something.


----------



## piligrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The control center that is installed with amd cards, you have an amd card, right?


what card? video card? I have asus hd 6450


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piligrim*
> 
> what card? video card? I have asus hd 6450


Yeah, those settings are in the control center, have you installed your graphics cards drivers? The control center should be on your computer if you have.


----------



## piligrim

I got it. I installed drivers but can't find catalyst control center. Tried to reinstall it and it says already installed. search doesn't find anything ...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piligrim*
> 
> I got it. I installed drivers but can't find catalyst control center. Tried to reinstall it and it says already installed. search doesn't find anything ...


Ways to find it

Right click on desktop and it should be in the context menu

or

hit the windows key and search for CCC

or

go to C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe


----------



## piligrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Ways to find it
> 
> Right click on desktop and it should be in the context menu
> 
> or
> 
> hit the windows key and search for CCC
> 
> or
> 
> go to C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe


1) don't have it on context menu
2) search giving me 0 result
3) folder ATI Technologies is empty


----------



## HPE1000

Maybe uninstall and reinstall the drivers with newer ones.


----------



## piligrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Maybe uninstall and reinstall the drivers with newer ones.


tryed. doesn't help. folder ATI Technologies still empty. What can be problem?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piligrim*
> 
> tryed. doesn't help. folder ATI Technologies still empty. What can be problem?


I am not sure, I don't have a lot of experience with amd cards. Start a thread in the amd section asking for help finding the catalyst control center I guess.


----------



## piligrim

ok. thank you


----------



## Ron28

I give up.. can anyone post their picture mode and settings for pc browsing and gaming purposes.
Mine text looks very crispy in standard mode default settings.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ron28*
> 
> I give up.. can anyone post their picture mode and settings for pc browsing and gaming purposes.
> Mine text looks very crispy in standard mode default settings.


What is your problem?

These are my settings and I use these in theater mode


My contrast is actually at 70 now, I just checked.


----------



## Ron28

Well those are default settings besides contrast.


----------



## bestianera89

probably stupid question but im very close to buy it and i want to be 100% sure : this monitor is 60HZ ? i need it just for PS4 and look perfect! ( i dont have space for something bigger)

full hd 1080p 60hz is all i need for my PS4


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bestianera89*
> 
> probably stupid question but im very close to buy it and i want to be 100% sure : this monitor is 60HZ ? i need it just for PS4 and look perfect! ( i dont have space for something bigger)
> 
> full hd 1080p 60hz is all i need for my PS4


These monitors are 1080p at 60hz. I would recommend waiting a few weeks to buy it though if you are going with Newegg, Newegg is probably going to be putting these on sale again. They've put them on sale probably 4 times already this year and I wouldn't be surprised if they do it again before the year is up.

About a month and a half ago they were $150.00 @NEWEGG


----------



## Ashpoker

I just got mine VN247H and i'm happy i don't have any dead pixels. But there is another thing that worries me more. There is a background light leak at the bottom of the screen only. It's not very noticeable but the bottom of the screen is heating up very rapidly. Other sides (left, right and top) are cool even after 10 hours of gameplay. But the bottom part is heated up in an hour so much that you are affraid to turn it off after the whole day







I just need to know if this is normal or serious manufacturing issue. Thanks in advance for all help


----------



## breadyoures

me too, I don't know if anything else in my computer needs replaces and I can't do multimonitir until my comp is back up.


----------



## kindiboy

This monitor is garbage but I was too lazy to return it when I first got it... Anyways
I did calibrate it, it's night and day better now (still garbage, am spoiled) let me know what you think.

Here are my settings first:
Night View Mood (the least bleeding)

On SET settings

Brightness = 40
Contrast = 80
Saturation = 50
Color Temp. = Warm
Skin Tone = Natural
Smart View = Off
Sharpness = 40

On AMD Catalyst Control Settings
Desktop Management > Desktop Colors
==Reactivate AMD color controls==

Then
Gamma = 1.20
Brightness = -2
Contrast = 80

Then under
Digital Flat Panels > Display Color
Saturation = 94

Let me know how you like these settings


----------



## jawshywashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kindiboy*
> 
> This monitor is garbage but I was too lazy to return it when I first got it... Anyways
> I did calibrate it, it's night and day better now (still garbage, am spoiled) let me know what you think.
> 
> Here are my settings first:
> Night View Mood (the least bleeding)
> 
> On SET settings
> 
> Brightness = 40
> Contrast = 80
> Saturation = 50
> Color Temp. = Warm
> Skin Tone = Natural
> Smart View = Off
> Sharpness = 40
> 
> On AMD Catalyst Control Settings
> Desktop Management > Desktop Colors
> ==Reactivate AMD color controls==
> 
> Then
> Gamma = 1.20
> Brightness = -2
> Contrast = 80
> 
> Then under
> Digital Flat Panels > Display Color
> Saturation = 94
> 
> Let me know how you like these settings


So I have the AMD CATALYST 13.11 beta but seeing that under Desktop Management there is no option for Desktop Controls. All it gives me is Advanced Display settings which leads me to Display Detection Option. What version do you have installed?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## nk77

'Desktop *Colors*' not 'Desktop Controls'


----------



## nk77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kindiboy*
> 
> This monitor is garbage but I was too lazy to return it when I first got it... Anyways
> I did calibrate it, it's night and day better now (still garbage, am spoiled) let me know what you think.
> 
> Here are my settings first:
> Night View Mood (the least bleeding)
> 
> On SET settings
> 
> Brightness = 40
> Contrast = 80
> Saturation = 50
> Color Temp. = Warm
> Skin Tone = Natural
> Smart View = Off
> Sharpness = 40
> 
> On AMD Catalyst Control Settings
> Desktop Management > Desktop Colors
> ==Reactivate AMD color controls==
> 
> Then
> Gamma = 1.20
> Brightness = -2
> Contrast = 80
> 
> Then under
> Digital Flat Panels > Display Color
> Saturation = 94
> 
> Let me know how you like these settings


Were you using an IPS monitor as a reference point?


----------



## Pwnhammer

Hello all,

I just received my Asus VN247H-P monitor. I think the color is fine and no dead pixels so i am happy about that. However, I am experiencing text issues like the quotes below. The edges on letters and numbers in the windows 8.1 start screen is *horrible*(jagged and doesnt look crisp at all) and Word is almost unusable. I have tried *Everything!* to fix this issue. Saw a bunch of posts about 8.1 having this problem and most forums said it could be fixed by selecting "let me choose one scaling level for all my displays" and choosing smaller however this did no do anything. i tried the sharpness thing i quoted below and it didnt really help and i have all of the boxes selected on the performance setting. I have tried messing with all my setting in my Nvidia control center and nothing helped. I have updated all drivers. I am running a dual monitor set up with an older HP S2331a monitor as my other. Asus is connected with a HDMI cable and the HP is with DVI. I did not notice any text problem before having both adding the Asus. but idk if this was just because i just wasnt looking this closely before or if i do have a real problem.

If u guys know of anything i might be missing that would be awesome.

Also,

I have noticed in WoW sometimes it seems like it is glitchy. the ground and other things seem to be blurred and "jumping" back and forth is the best way i can put it. i have tried enabling V sync and that did not help. i believe this is a refresh rate issue and i can not seem to find what is wrong. On my HP monitor is does not do this glitchyness.

Posted my system specs below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goll25*
> 
> regardless gaming on them looks pretty good, (not games with a lot of text though like MMOs) however though anything else like web browsing and icons look, i guess too sharp? like jagged, in need of some anti-aliasing almost! Very strange, It's as if all text on these monitors looks effed up, but graphics appear fine? This the same thing in your case too???
> 
> Here are the settings i messed with to get them more pleasant -
> -Theater Mode
> -brightness = 80
> -contrast = 60
> -saturation=60
> 
> and that was all I have come up with so far....
> 
> *EDIT:* Holy crap, I just found the sharpness setting, don't know how I overlooked it, While It still doesn't feel nearly as smooth as my other 27" Samsung monitor, It totally helped my problem with text a lot! try sharpness at 30~40 I find 30 makes it look almost blurry, but 40 doesn't feel like enough... I have it at 40 though, the jump to 50 is insane really crap looking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterFXGuy*
> 
> One thing I will say about the sharpness is CHECK YOUR WINDOWS SETTINGS! Everything looked great to me, but a lot of fonts were GARBAGE. I couldn't figure out why.
> 
> Computer > Properties > Advanced System Settings > Performance Settings
> 
> I had all of the boxes unchecked, which made "smooth screen fonts" or whatever disabled. That one setting apparently makes a huge difference, but I went and enabled everything, which really helped with the overall experience.
> 
> I got my adapter today, so I'm up and running on all 3 monitors now. Taking a video now.


System:
Windows 8.1
Intel i7-3770
MSI Z77A-G41
EVGA GTX 460SE - 1gb (however sucks an extra 3gb from my ram)
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz


----------



## Diresu

Hey Guys,

So, I just got this monitor and am having some of the similar issues with calibration as people have mentioned here. I am using this as as a second monitor alongside a Dell SP2208WFP that I've hard for several years now. I am trying to reproduce the picture quality of my Dell on the ASUS and have been going through basically all the settings you guys have mentioned here and so far not luck. Some of the issues I am having are...

- Colors look washed out, or just not as rich as my Dell.
- The blacks actually are black on the Dell and on the ASUS you can clearly see a white overlay.
- There seems to be a "tint" of some sort over everything, especially evident when looking at skin, or colored text. It looks like there is a green / yellow tint over everything.

I have tried damn near everything at this point including messing with both the OSD settings and the Nvidia Control Panel settings and it just never quite looks like my Dell does.

I've attached some pictures to show some of the differences. In at least one of them you can see the "tint". The white monitor is the Dell and the black one is the ASUS.

Current Settings
Standard Mode
Brightness 70
Contrast 80
User Mode (R98 G98 B95)

Thanks


----------



## kindiboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nk77*
> 
> Were you using an IPS monitor as a reference point?


Not I wasn't, I was using AVSHD 709Rec and a blut filter.
I really don't feel like fully calibrating it, it's garbage.


----------



## yieldway17

I bought this monitor after reading through the whole discussion here.

Out of the box, the monitor was calibrated terribly and the text from my Macbook was beyond readable. It was all fuzzy and jagged. Change in sharpness or splendid mode didn't yield better results.

Then I found this problem (and solution) of Macs having problem with HDMI connected displays. Following the steps in that blog post made the display usable for me. It was driving me crazy until then and was planning to return it back.

Now, after some 4-5 hrs of effort, the text is near crisp and the colors are mostly accurate as well.

Pros:

1) Nice bezel. Never seen a monitor with this thin bezel and in Mac (0% underscan) I don't see the gap between display and screen as like someone posted in a picture here. Maybe I'm just more accomodating.








2) Very good color reproduction. Not obviously as good as an expensive IPS panel I've at work but very much good for the price.

Cons:

1) Stand is 'okay'. Not flimsy as many said here but not sturdy either. Not height adjustable.
2) Calibration and setup needed. Every monitor needs as well but found it pretty long to calibrate this one. My longest ever.
3) Video lags!! Never thought about this and my primary use case is not games or video so don't care really. But I cannot watch a full Netflix movie with this.
3) The ports are awkwardly placed and I had to place the monitor flat to connect the cables.
4) I personally prefer buttons placed on the sides rather than bottom. But to be fair to them with that thin bezel they couldn't place it in the sides but in the bottom. It's little hard to use them but after initial days you wouldn't touch it probably.
5) Audio with inbuilt speakers is not working for me with HDMI. Not sure what the problem is but I didn't bother to figure it out yet.


----------



## ikiddforeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yieldway17*
> 
> Cons:
> 2) Calibration and setup needed. Every monitor needs as well but found it pretty long to calibrate this one. My longest ever.
> 3) Video lags!! Never thought about this and my primary use case is not games or video so don't care really. But I cannot watch a full Netflix movie with this.


I agree with you, Calibration takes forever but it looks very good after. There is a problem with the Asus Trace free technology in which games with motion blur or some others that are fast paced games become looking like low rez crap when looking around. Make sure to put that trace free option to 0 in the settings.

If you dont mind, would u like to share some screen settings with me? I didn't exactly take time on calibration, but the monitor still looks pretty good.


----------



## ikiddforeal

Is anyone having problems taking the monitor arm/stand off?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> Is anyone having problems taking the monitor arm/stand off?


Nope, just unscrew them and pull it off at an angle(Slightly push down and pull up and back at an angle, hard to describe). I wall mounted all three of mine recently with no problems.


----------



## yieldway17

Thanks. I will try TraceFree with zero.

Not sure my settings will work for you because I use a software called f.lux to artificially tint and adjust the lighting based on the time of the day. This is because I mostly use it for my reading and bluish backlight has never worked for me with reading.

Anyway, you can find my settings below.


----------



## pmancio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diresu*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> So, I just got this monitor and am having some of the similar issues with calibration as people have mentioned here. ............................
> 
> - Colors look washed out, or just not as rich as my Dell.
> - The blacks actually are black on the Dell and on the ASUS you can clearly see a white overlay.
> - There seems to be a "tint" of some sort over everything, especially evident when looking at skin, or colored text. It looks like there is a green / yellow tint over everything.
> 
> I have tried damn near everything at this point including messing with both the OSD settings and the Nvidia Control Panel settings and it just never quite looks like my Dell does.


Hallo, I just bought this monitor from Amazon here in Italy, it is the version -H. I'm not happy with it. I don't like the colors at all, I've try changing the settings that helps a little but doesn't solve the problem.

I came from a 20" Samsung 205BW (actually three Samsung, I use triple monitor setup) and even if I'm not a techician or an expert of monitors I have very trained eyes because of my work, I'm an Avid video editor. Then at work I use daily many kinds of Lcd monitors, and I can say that many "normal" office monitor have better colors than this Asus. They are not so orrible or unusable, but I don't like them at all.

In game they have sufficient quality but in desktop view I notice that are washed out and always too green tinted. They are out of the standard quality in my opinion, and as said changing settings will better the result but not solve the problem. In my life I had dozens of different monitors, from crt to lcd (and also plasma tv's) and I NEVER calibrate nothing!!! I'm not saying that is useless but don't confuse the calibration with the search of an impossible result... I think that if my eyes doesn't like the colors there is no calibration to solve 100% the problem. I think I'm very trained with colors because it is important in my work, don't want to convince nobody to think this monitor is not good, I found incredible that there are people that find those color almost "perfect"!! I can only envy, without controversy, those people that doesn't see what I see. Also I found that the text is difficult to read, not so much crispy, and I found the stand a little bit flimsy, not so bad but it is not very strong.

On the other hand this monitor has much pro's: very lightweight and slim, narrow bezel, good look, I don't see any ghosting or defect, and, last but not list, it came to me without any dead pixel.

I will try it for another week, maybe, to see if my eye will adapt to those colors, then I will decide if return it or not, but I think I will. The problem if I will return it will be: wich one buy??? Any advice? Of course spend more money will be a guarantee of quality, if I should buy only one will spend 3 o 4 hundreds euros but I need 3 of them so I can't spend so much.

PS: I tought that the problem of this monitor was the lcd panel so I tried a "gamut" test but it seems to reproduce well a large gamut of colors, so don't know why colors are so strange.


----------



## pmancio

I'm doing an investment on my money: I bought 5 different models, will test them and return 4 of them. As I said I'm not a technician at all, but I have "good eye" (at least I think) to find defects. It will be hard to make a comparative between all models but I can post the results, in my opinion:

*Asus VN247H* 23.6"
Pros: thin, light, nice look, very thin bezel (10 mm, 0,4"), 2 hdmi, no ghosting at all, cheap (189€ on Amazon.it),
Cons: little bit filmsy stand, colors not beautiful, no DVI, image too sharp

*LG IPS237L-BN* 23"
Pros: very very thin and light, cheap price (177€ on Amazon.it), IPS (but entry level IPS), vga, hdmi and NOT DVI nor DP
Cons: little bit filmsy stand, colours better than the VN247H but not wonderful

*LG 23EA63V-P* 23"
Pros: very very thin and light, cheap price (177€ on Amazon.it), IPS (but entry level IPS), vga, hdmi and DVI (no DP),
Cons: little bit filmsy stand, colours better than the VN247H but not perfect, a very light ghosting

*Asus PB248Q* 24.1"
Pros: very solid and adjustable stand (and pivotable), useful usb 3.0 hub, 4 different inputs (vga, dvi, hdmi, dp), real on off switch, joystick for using the menu (that makes the easiest of the tested monitors), all cables included, and finally VERY VERY GOOD COLOURS!! higher resolution (1920x1200, it is the only one from those monitors tested by me that is 16:10 instead of 16:9)
Cons: nice look but not stylish like the others monitors (maybe not a real cons), not thin like the others (but good), not so light like the others (but good), the stand is very big, price higher (312€ on Amazon.it)

Talking about ghosting no one of those monitors made problems at all with games like Crysis 3. The little ghosting defect I write about LG 23EA63V-P is noticeable only with special testing software. Out of that test no ghosting. The two LG's are very very similar. Thay have external power adapter.

As you can see the *Asus PB248Q* wins for it solid making, very good colors and image quality. The Asus VN247H in my opinion is the worse of the comparative. Movies are not very good to see with it because of too intense colors. Yes it's the only TN of this test but I lived very well also before IPS, and had always very good monitors. I'm writing now from my office's PC that has an HP L1908w that is LCD and doesn't have bad colors. I mean, IPS is better than TN but doesn't necessarily mean that TN is bad. There are bad TN and good TN. Another example: here in office we have also an old (2008) 30" Apple Cinema Display that is LCD and have very good quality. Maybe the problem is simply the price: if you want a big display like 23 or 24" and pay "only" 180€ (240$ about, but maybe here in Italy we have higher prices) you probably need to make compromises. Quality color and strane sharpness for me are not accettable compromises. On the other hand if you want, like me, to take 3 monitors for triple display setup it will cost 3x312€= 936€ (about 1280 USD) is too much! Because except drive simulators, in my case 20% of the use of the PC, the other 80% i will use only one monitor, of course! I mean, I can also use three but with no evident advantage.

Hope this helps

PS: the fifth monitor is still coming to me, is the Asus MX239H that i will add to this post after tried.

EDIT: *Asus MX239H* arrived, it is similirar to the VN247H but better. It has better audio (of course not hifi quality but better than other monitor's audio), better stand, the plastic is silver instead of black, and has a better and IPS panel. Its video quality is not high as the PB248Q but ingame quality is good because of high contrast and beautiful color saturation. I tried all of those with Crysis 3 specially at the end of the game, the final boss, where there are very dark images. Maybe that for gaming is the best of all the monitors I tryed, but for picture viewing and desktop/office it isn't, too much contrast and not exact color reproduction.

Unfortunately it doesn't have VESA compatibility and have the same inputs of the VN247H: 2 hdmi and 1 vga. I prefer DVI or DisplayPort for PC/MAC use.


----------



## iARDAs

Is this monitor good for PS4?


----------



## CHarrisMedia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Brohanks*
> 
> I'm just using the monitor's color settings.
> 
> Standard Mode
> Brightness: 50
> Contrast: 75
> R: 98
> G: 98
> B: 95
> 
> Then in Windows, I used the Display control panel to further fine tune the gamma using the calibration tool, but did not mess with the colors in that tool. I'm fairly happy with the monitor now. I think most of my problems were that I was using Theater mode which pushes the colors a bit too hard for my taste.
> 
> I also downgraded back to Windows 7 due to an issue I thought was Windows 8 related and for some reason the colors seem better to me in Windows 7. May just be my imagination.


I have used these settings and this is the response i'm getting back.



The monitor on the right (Asus VN247H) seems too warm, the whites seem to yellowish. I have tried a few other settings on this thread but haven't found anything that satisfies me. Can someone recommend the best settings so that the whites look nice and i can get the best gaming / interface experience? The monitor on the right is my old monitor, the pictures are not very accurate i know but based on what i have explained could someone help please?

I'm open to any suggestions so if someone could throw a few over and i'll try them and leave a response.

Thanks.


----------



## CHarrisMedia

Okay, after messing about, i have found the perfect settings for myself and hopefully some of you's who may have the same issue i did with the white and reds etc. Here are the settings

Splendid: Theater Mode
Brightness: 90
Contrast: 80
Saturation: 40
Sharpness: 40

And all other options left at default.


----------



## Alex2051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by HPE1000
> 
> Nope, just unscrew them and pull it off at an angle(Slightly push down and pull up and back at an angle, hard to describe). I wall mounted all three of mine recently with no problems.


Can you post an updated picture of your setup? I currently have 1 H-P, and I plan on getting two more when I upgrade my system (whenever windows 9 comes out, should be next year). I'm not sure if I should wall mount the monitors like you did, or get a stand like the Ergotech 100-D16-B03 which everyone else seems to be doing. Thanks.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex2051*
> 
> Can you post an updated picture of your setup? I currently have 1 H-P, and I plan on getting two more when I upgrade my system (whenever windows 9 comes out, should be next year). I'm not sure if I should wall mount the monitors like you did, or get a stand like the Ergotech 100-D16-B03 which everyone else seems to be doing. Thanks.


I need to clean it a bit but this is how it is right now, I also had to use flash, I hate flash











No regrets wall mounting.


----------



## pmancio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHarrisMedia*
> 
> Okay, after messing about, i have found the perfect settings for myself and hopefully some of you's who may have the same issue i did with the white and reds etc. Here are the settings
> 
> Splendid: Theater Mode
> Brightness: 90
> Contrast: 80
> Saturation: 40
> Sharpness: 40
> 
> And all other options left at default.


I found good those settings! Maybe they are the best. But I still doesn't love this monitor.

PS: I added my two cents on the Asus MX239H in the post #261: http://www.overclock.net/t/1352868/asus-vn247h-p-a-good-monitor/260#post_21782775


----------



## pmancio

Yesterday I took a decision, I chose the LG 23EA63V-P. I found it in a local store at 146,00€, very special price, I'm happy with them, they are not perfect but actually they are perfect for that price







and for triple monitor, specially for using in triple display setup with a single stand like the one I bought, the Allcam MDM06 + additional arms, that is also very good but best to use it with light displays.


----------



## nk77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmancio*
> 
> Yesterday I took a decision, I chose the LG 23EA63V-P. I found it in a local store at 146,00€, very special price, I'm happy with them, they are not perfect but actually they are perfect for that price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for triple monitor, specially for using in triple display setup with a single stand like the one I bought, the Allcam MDM06 + additional arms, that is also very good but best to use it with light displays.


That is one thin bezel. Looks nice. But the GTG figure leaves me wanting. Be sure to post pics of the how much additional 'bezel' there is when you have the display on. I suppose this could be a comparison to the Asus.


----------



## nk77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHarrisMedia*
> 
> I have used these settings and this is the response i'm getting back.
> 
> The monitor on the right (Asus VN247H) seems too warm, the whites seem to yellowish. I have tried a few other settings on this thread but haven't found anything that satisfies me. Can someone recommend the best settings so that the whites look nice and i can get the best gaming / interface experience? The monitor on the right is my old monitor, the pictures are not very accurate i know but based on what i have explained could someone help please?
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions so if someone could throw a few over and i'll try them and leave a response.
> 
> Thanks.


I had 5 of these monitors (247s)...well let me explain. I bought 3 at once. 2 had dead pixels so I got a refund and decided to buy another 2. Interestingly the color settings on each monitor has to be difference so images look whitish/gray and matches the other monitors. Quality control must be poor on these things. I'm not too fussed with the colours - for the price it's not bad. IPS models aren't overly better than these from my experience. If you spend closer to $500 per IPS panel...then you should start seeing some significant differences.


----------



## Anoxy

Has anyone here managed to downsample this monitor? Or if not, would you mind trying?

I'd love to get 1920x1200 on this at least.


----------



## iChakad

how does this compare to the Dell S2440L? any preference?
mostly for gaming...


----------



## kd35

Do changes of trace free option save? Because I'll be switching between inputs alot. I hope there won't be ghosting.


----------



## kd35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd35*
> 
> Do changes of trace free option save? Because I'll be switching between inputs alot. I hope there won't be ghosting.


Guys I'm thinking about buying this thing. Need to know this.


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone gaming with PS4 and this monitor?


----------



## ikiddforeal

Iam


----------



## porkstirfry

I've got this monitor. I use hdmi 1 for pc and hdmi 2 for ps3.

Got one MASSIVE problem: the settings do not save for each source input.

I adjust settings for my pc (hdmi 1) then switch to my ps3 (hdmi 2) and the settings are the exact same as what i set on hdmi 1.

I can't believe you cant have different settings for the different source inputs. I've got to have them the exact same. stupid as ****.


----------



## JonDelijoe

I have a PC hooked up to this monitor via HDMI to/from a AV, I'd say it's very good for gaming, but you have to adjust it first. I haven't noticed the input settings defaulting on switch though, I guess since the AV handles all of the input switching and it just send it through the same HDMI port on the monitor


----------



## Marco-Jacobsen

Hey guys i know this is a old Thread but im gonna reply to it.

I need a new monitor and i think this i a really good looking monitor 1 ms 60 hz and HD, my current monitor is 1400x900.

But anyway does anyone know if you can stretch it so it's not gonna look like this 

ir is it something you really look at when you are gaming or ? Help me out here

-Marco


----------



## MissRonaldo17

Yes its great for the PS4 I have mine hooked up to mine.


----------



## dabble

Quote:


> Hey guys i know this is a old Thread but im gonna reply to it.
> 
> I need a new monitor and i think this i a really good looking monitor 1 ms 60 hz and HD, my current monitor is 1400x900.
> 
> But anyway does anyone know if you can stretch it so it's not gonna look like this
> 
> ir is it something you really look at when you are gaming or ? Help me out here
> 
> -Marco
> Edited by Marco-Jacobsen - 7/5/14 at 5:57pm


Sorry m8 thats it that area has no pixels in it


----------



## aminkh

Hi,

I have the same situation as your left and middle monitors which the one in left has gray white colour comparing
to the right monitor. Is this normal? The configuration of both monitor is the same and default values.

Is this something related to the monitor or my graphic card?

-Amin


----------

